#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] 自習課的隨筆~PART3

## 台灣黑熊

不知死活的在指考前又生出一張畫來~

(謎:這傢伙時間真多阿?!)

貢獻上來~請笑納~ˊˇˋ

----------


## 修諾斯

我說...小熊呀...
你可真閒~(炸)XDD

不過上頭那隻狼(?)劍士的胸前...
那是盔甲嗎？=ˇ=a
(其實人家第一次看的時候，絕得他的胸部好大唷！(木亥火爆) XDD)

----------


## 食老TPOA

畫得不錯咩~X3
很好奇那隻獅子是不是穿連身工作服XP
(奇怪，好奇這個做啥？)

----------


## 段星魂

獅子的樣子蠻神的
指要不要穿連身工作服的話?

----------


## 夜月之狼

哦哦~>W<

黑熊畫得好可愛~~~>W<

獅子好可愛~>W<

----------


## 晨曦

喜歡打哈欠的那隻 XD

不過哥也真閒阿...再過不久就指考了唄 囧?
竟然閒就多產幾張吧!(不是)

----------


## Wolfang

被轟過來要回文的(笑)

基本上要說的話，我覺得我會想到大蒜（轟）
然後.......

下次請黑熊不要再吃奇奇怪怪的東西了XDD"

那個連身工作服...

我想應該是他懶得畫吧^^||

----------


## 台灣黑熊

> 那個連身工作服...
> 
> 我想應該是他懶得畫吧^^||


  :Shocked:  被...被發現了

還是狼牙了解我阿~(茶)<炸>ˊˇˋ





> 竟然閒就多產幾張吧!(不是)


好阿~有靈感再說~(炸)




> (其實人家第一次看的時候，絕得他的胸部好大唷！(木亥火爆) XDD)


你...沒事就只會看別人胸部?!(炸)

真不愧是大腐...服你了




> 很好奇那隻獅子是不是穿連身工作服XP 
> (奇怪，好奇這個做啥？)


其實那中間還有線條...只是掃描機沒吃出來...|||OTZ|||

----------


## Wolfy

忍不住想回...
真的畫的很好看.

很少看到黑熊的作品. 不過我很喜歡這張喔.

----------


## 嵐隱

嗯~
很有遊戲RPG的味道~^^
獅子的呵欠畫的很傳神~(熊你是看書看到愛睏...?)

----------


## Shiou

熊仔又產圖啦 =w=++

我喜歡這張圖的感覺ˇˇ

----------


## 野

黑熊畫的圖怎麼看都是很可愛的啦>//<
喜歡打哈欠哪隻XD(因為我也一直在打...

----------


## 雷恩

有RPG的味道，很喜歡喲！
獅子很有肉感^^

下次畫他們的戰鬥姿勢如何~

----------


## 台灣黑熊

> 下次畫他們的戰鬥姿勢如何~


已經在生產中了~ˊˇˋ估計不久將可以出爐~(炸)

(謎:你還要不要考試阿!!!)

----------


## 翔太

畫的超好的～！

熊好利害哦^^

值得學習  :Shocked:

----------


## 小猴 (necol)

sory  之前跟你說過要來看 拖到現在XD

不過你畫的真好    大推~~~
旁邊那兩隻精靈(是精靈沒錯吧??)
怎會有種感覺像 畢斯特地龍阿@@??(迷:你ro玩太多了- -||)

----------

